# /.Xinitrc command



## dalpets (Apr 30, 2021)

I there a command to see/edit the contents of this file?


----------



## Nicolas Sampaio (Apr 30, 2021)

dalpets said:


> I there a command to see/edit the contents of this file?


for you to see the contents of the file, you can use the command cat Ex: `cat .xinitrc` and to edit you can use the vi editor, which comes by default Ex: `vi .xinitrc` or another text editor like nano


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2021)

less(1)/more(1) (actually the same tool they just act differently). Any text editor will do too.


----------

